# What does a Covid Thanksgiving look like?



## needshave (Oct 3, 2020)

We typically have Thanksgiving with My wife's folks and the rest of her family and their families. This past June we lost my father in law and now of course we have all of the Covid 19 concerns. The family will have a rough family holiday. It's difficult to expect the family to travel long distances to be at home with all the travel concerns and potential health risks, it's difficult to not be with the Mother in law with the loss of her husband and the kids father during the holiday. We personally lost a customer at the age of 52 to Covid 19, and we take the virus very seriously. So the family is already trying to wrestle this problem for the welfare of all, but it's very difficult. I know it's early, but what are your plans?


----------



## Linda (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm wondering too.  We usually go to So Cal and have a family dinner with our daugher and our son who lives down there too.  I sort of think she'll want to do it this year but with social distance but I don't know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

Covid thanksgiving to us will be like any other thanksgiving. We will make a thanksgiving dinner and be thankful.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 4, 2020)

It will be lonely as we have gone back partly to Stage 2 so only your household members. So many others that can't keep their distance ruin it for those that do. Sigh...a big sighing day as I had hoped to see my daughter and family. Guess this will apply at Christmas too. Sigh...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 4, 2020)

Our son with DS loves Thanksgiving probably more than Xmas.  He is a foodie guy.  It’s a big thanksgiving week for him.  He would have thanksgiving meal at his work place, a restaurant.  Then at his sheltered workplace.  Then at group home providers main office.  Then out to eat with us at our favorite place for the meal.

Then, his favorite aide, has him over to her families Thanksgiving meal.  A large Hispanic family who welcome him over.  Thanksgiving with our friend and his large family.  I tell him we are his “token” white people to prove he is not prejudice.  He tells us we are only allowed to come if we bring our DS son, who they love .

Our sons life, during this holiday, is filled with all the people he loves and all food he loves.  He has lost all that.  

Thanksgiving at his house, which we have always provided but will not be provided this year due to virus concerns by the group home.  Food choices will be limited.

And our family gathering which would include my husband and me, my daughter, her husband, her two adult children, one boyfriend, and one grandchild.  My son, his girlfriend, his daughter, her husband, her two children.  Plus to much food to eat in a week.  Gone.

This year he will come to our house and have lunch with us.  He will have dinner at the group home.  He is very sad, he misses everyone.  We are talking to him about it.

I know everyone will struggle this year, those with families and those without.  We all have our plans, our normal, which is now, for most of us, gone.  But be thankful that you have the ability to understand the reason behind the disruptions in our holiday routines.

Many do not.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

We  don't celebrate thanksgiving here.. but we do celebrate Christmas of course... and just this morning I read in the media that Farmers are putting their Turkeys on diets, to slim them down so they're not too big for the families of 6 or less who are being allowed to gather,   permitted by the government this year  due to the pandemic rules


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2020)

We’ve gone to the same restaurant for years on Thanksgiving. Sadly, not this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2020)

Pappy said:


> We’ve gone to the same restaurant for years on Thanksgiving. Sadly, not this year.


@Pappy is it possible to have takeout with Doordash or one of the other meal delivery services?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We  don't celebrate thanksgiving here.. but we do celebrate Christmas of course... and just this morning I read in the media that Farmers are putting their Turkeys on diets, to slim them down so they're not too big for the families of 6 or less who are being allowed to gather,   permitted by the government this year  due to the pandemic rules


Well, here it’s turkey at thanksgiving and ham at Xmas.  If you don’t like these meats we reject you from America and strip you of your citizenship.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> @Pappy is it possible to have takeout with Doordash or one of the other meal delivery services?



We may look into that. Good advice.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 4, 2020)

We are currently planning to have the family all gather at the youngest Granddaughters house for Thanksgiving....depending upon how this Virus looks as the day approaches.  At a minimum, we will continue to maintain some distance, and no hugs, etc....and probably keep our masks on except when eating.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't substitute your family's health and wellbeing for tradition. Live to celebrate another day.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 4, 2020)

Our Thanksgiving celebrations are made only a week in advance so anything goes. We gather frequently without occasion, Thanksgiving and Christmas just give us  themes to celebrate while the rest are just because we like to eat together and sing karaoke.


----------



## Jules (Oct 4, 2020)

Canadian Thanksgiving is Oct 12th.  Normally the meal would be on the the Sunday.  I know friends would like us to come to their house.  I’d really rather not; she’s so susceptible to anything.  She makes me feel guilty & insists that they only get together with people like us who have been really careful.  She lives to entertain her friends.  We’ve just spent four days travelling so maybe I can convince her that it’s not a good idea.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 4, 2020)

TV dinners containing something that could be loosely described as turkey and stuffing? 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> TV dinners containing something that could be loosely described as turkey and stuffing?
> 
> Tony


That's my plan!

I'll start with a Lean Cuisine turkey with vegetables and round it out with a home-prepared cabbage salad and a sweet potato.

Dessert will be Breyers CarbSmart vanilla ice cream with SF maple syrup and a few pecans.

For me, it has almost nothing to do with COVID and everything to do with not loading up the house with too many foods that I shouldn't have.

No matter what we eat or where we eat it's a day to give sincere thanks and count our blessings.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's my plan!
> 
> I'll start with a Lean Cuisine turkey with vegetables and round it out with a home-prepared cabbage salad and a sweet potato.
> 
> ...



Aunt Bea, consider me to be Opie, and I am on my way over! 

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2020)

No clue.   I cook a Thanksgiving Dinner every single year for just the hubby and I.  I am getting tired of all the cooking and cleaning afterwards. Hopefully, we'll just eat deviled eggs.    

Amazing how last year prior to Thanksgiving, one went out to the stores with ease and not fearing contracting the Covid-19; this year will be quite the opposite.   But the state of Texas is still very much active with Covid cases.  We will not be able to travel.   <sigh>

I have a hubby who loves to eat though and I do end up cooking up a banquet for him.  He weighs 160 pounds; must be nice to be able to eat like he does and not gain weight.  His sister weighs about 100 lbs.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's my plan!
> 
> I'll start with a Lean Cuisine turkey with vegetables and round it out with a home-prepared cabbage salad and a sweet potato.
> 
> ...


I will have to look for that carb smart ice cream


----------



## MickaC (Oct 4, 2020)

There will be, me, myself, and i.....and my three little family members.
It's  been like this for the last several years.


----------



## Bethea (Oct 5, 2020)

We usually go to the sister-in-laws place but, this year it is just going to be us and the turkey we invited.


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2020)

I am usually invited to my aunt's house. I doubt if I will this year. Just in case I am not asked, I have chicken breasts in the freezer and stove-top stuffing mix on hand. I can get veggies anytime, hopefully.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 5, 2020)

Since our families live states away from us, and we chose it that way, it will be as usual.........wife and I. Will either cook up a descent dinner or order out/bring home. Not a big deal, for us.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2020)

Bethea said:


> We usually go to the sister-in-laws place but, this year it is just going to be us and the turkey we invited.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 8, 2020)

Same as always with no concern.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

Not sure what I'm doing yet but it will be only me and the dog and bird (parakeet).  I may get a turkey breast and roast it if I can find a good one where I go.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We  don't celebrate thanksgiving here.. but we do celebrate Christmas of course... and just this morning I read in the media that Farmers are putting their Turkeys on diets, to slim them down so they're not too big for the families of 6 or less who are being allowed to gather,   permitted by the government this year  due to the pandemic rules


@hollydolly we don't celebrate Thanksgiving in Australia either but hopefully restrictions will be eased by Christmas
Huz birthday is Christmas Day


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 8, 2020)

I plan on having Thanksgiving at my house.  Only a few family members. I will have hand sanitizer at the door and will spray Lysol several times through out the day.  My birthday is that Monday (Nov 23) and 1 yr anniversary of the death of my sister.  Looking forward to enjoying my birthday and Thanksgiving.


----------



## needshave (Oct 8, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I plan on having Thanksgiving at my house.  Only a few family members. I will have hand sanitizer at the door and will spray Lysol several times through out the day.  My birthday is that Monday (Nov 23) and 1 yr anniversary of the death of my sister.  Looking forward to enjoying my birthday and Thanksgiving.


.....Happy Birthday..mIne is just a week and a few before yours.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 8, 2020)

needshave said:


> .....Happy Birthday..mIne is just a week and a few before yours.


What day is your birthday?


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We  don't celebrate thanksgiving here.. but we do celebrate Christmas of course... and just this morning I read in the media that Farmers are putting their Turkeys on diets, to slim them down so they're not too big for the families of 6 or less who are being allowed to gather,   permitted by the government this year  due to the pandemic rules


 
What will the Grundy‘s do without their turkeys in Ambridge?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2020)

*My husband and I were already invited to Thanksgiving dinner at my son-in-laws sisters house. I said Thank you but I feel the safer thing to do is to stay home. So we will be relaxing and eating at home.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## needshave (Oct 24, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> What day is your birthday?


The 14th, Saturday. My wife said she has a even planned for that day...But of course no insight as to what that might be...I'm very fearful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2020)

I have no plans, no one will be over and I probably won't go anywhere.  I may bake a turkey breast and have some stuffing and green beans too.


----------



## needshave (Oct 24, 2020)

Ruthanne,
 It's going to be a difficult time for many, I deliver meals on wheels, and of those that I deliver to that is the plan for most. I will most likely deliver their thanksgiving meal the day before. We have a no contact, no entry, deposit to an outside box program. To protect everyone. The world has changed.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 27, 2020)

needshave said:


> The 14th, Saturday. My wife said she has a even planned for that day...But of course no insight as to what that might be...I'm very fearful!


 Hope you can enjoy your birthday.  Face the Fear and ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

We are in a bubble/pod with daughter and her family, but our sons and DILs work outside their homes.  Therefore we'll be celebrating a very small Thanksgiving this year.  6 instead of 20+.  

We put the food to a vote and decided on potato & other types of assemble-your-own tacos, an assortment of tamales, and homemade cranberry sauce (my 5 year old granddaughter's special request). There will undoubtedly be pumpkin pie, too! 

All our family and friends are being particularly cautious as Corona's second wave ramps up.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 12, 2020)

We will have our usual small holiday with hubby, me and our adult daughter.  When she was married, we would include the SIL of course and sometimes his family.  Our holiday celebrations have gotten smaller over the years.

Turkey breast and Stove Top.


----------



## gennie (Nov 12, 2020)

It may eventually come down to a personal decision - do I want to live for a long time or a good time.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 19, 2020)

I planned on having Thanksgiving dinner at my house.. a small group. Long story short... there were 6 additional people that I did not plan on having over.  Would have been about 13 people.  It was a tough decision but I narrowed it down to 3 people.  My son and his lady friend and my daughter.  I normally have about 20+ people over.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> It may eventually come down to a personal decision - do I want to live for a long time or a good time.


There's others around us to consider, too.


----------

